# What Is Your Dogs Worst Habit?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Every dog has them, so what are some of yours? The big thing at my house seems to be eating gross stuff outside if it can be gotten away with. We also have a couple of dogs here who like to 'swim' in the water bowls in the kitchen. Nothing wakes you up more than stepping in a bunch of cold water.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rocks! Loves rocks! Any rock any size form color not discriminate. What drives me nuts is if there are no loose rocks he will scrape the ground to unlodge one and I'm affraid he'll chokoe on it. But thats not all. This 5 month old pup then likes to run with it. Turns it into a game of keep away from mom and dad. He's made both of us look like idiots in the backyard several times. I'm sure our neighbors get a good laugh at our expense.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hmm that's easy Bella does three things that drive me up the wall 1 she digs threw my garbage can when the lid is off , 2 go in my hamper and rip my underwear, 3 go looking for treats in the cat litter box. What a dirty dog lol...


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

When I had Kaos his only really bad habit and one I could never break him out of. He hated the vacuum dragon. As soon as he would see me get near it the whining would start. Then the barks that could wake the dead. The vacuum would be covered in his slobber.....

With my 5 month old puppy Havoc. He loves to grab try to eat rocks, weeds, plants. Anything he can get his mouth on. Go after a roll of toilet paper. If I try and leave him in his 7X6 pen so he can have some freedom to move and play when I am at work. He likes to make sections of carpet disappear from digging. At night I am trying to get him to settle down and go right to sleep on my bed. So I first put him in his crate to get him settle him down. Then I let him out and let him jump up on the bed. But sometimes he tries to eat the sheets. Or grab shoes I left around.... There are a bunch of things but he should out grow them......


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Charging and screaming to the door when she hears a noise outside.


----------



## Zeus120812 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine is eating his own droppings I don't know how to get him to stop


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

eating dirt


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

It used to be swallowing socks whole, but he's since grown out of that. Now it's really just overreacting to certain dogs during walks, which we are still trying to break him of. 

Oh no, wait... I have another one. He has this habit of jumping in the chair or on the couch when he knows you are about to sit in it. I think he gets a kick out of "getting the look".


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Always pawing at my arm when she wants attention or wants to play. I have to be firm with her if I'm busy with another task to get her to leave me alone.


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Colt is always let loose in the garden, and he always tries helping the Gardner moving our big and beautiful cedar tree by digging a half meter hole under it


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac's is that he herds us when we are outside sitting down at the table.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Harley and Annie both try to wipe their mouths on my pant leg or the edge of the furniture after they eat and/or drink. :shocked:


----------



## Mrs. P (Jun 9, 2013)

We used to like watching Wheel of Fortune at our house, but the *ding* sounds too much like the doorbell, and Ruby can't stop herself from barking and running to the front door. Now, we have to be sure to change the channel quickly once Jeopardy ends, or we are treated to 2 minutes of patrolling the entryway and barking.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Nikos almost 11 and I can honestly say he has never had any bad habits


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Always pawing at my arm when she wants attention or wants to play. I have to be firm with her if I'm busy with another task to get her to leave me alone.


Ugh, this! Or my FACE when I'm laying on the couch. Not cute, she's gotten in trouble for that more than once.


----------



## Swifty (May 11, 2013)

blackshep said:


> Ugh, this! Or my FACE when I'm laying on the couch. Not cute, she's gotten in trouble for that more than once.


Shadow likes to touch things with her nose if it interests her or if she wants to bring our attention to it. She does it with plates if I'm sitting on the floor with food (she knows not to grab anything unless we give it to her), and she'll do it with nice clothing if I change. I don't mind it, but other family members do


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Lucy is a big 28 inches 48 kg bulky bitch, running around the house, jumping on the top of every surface, smashing things, barking and whining. I loved that big vase... And, all of that is because a bluebottle has managed to penetrate inside. Lucy catches flies. She is chowing it, spitting it on the floor, it is still alive, little miserable black thing buzzing on the floor all covered in dog saliva, she chows it again, kills it and spreads it on the floor with her paw. Almost every second day.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy is super attached to me, when I come back after being gone even 5 minutes she does this screetching/howl/whine bark that makes me want to scream. That noise gets Delgado going and I get treated to a loud deep barking/loud screetching fit combo for 10-30 seconds until I get to the crates. Once I'm there they know they don't get let out until they're quiet so they shut up right away. I can't break her out of it, it's just excitement bubbling over into a hot mess :crazy:

Delgado's pretty good about barking, he knows one or two is allowed in certain circumstances but more then two gets you in trouble. He does bark on leash at other onleash dogs, though he has improved greatly in that regard, it's still not 100%


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

My shepherd doesn't like when I take other dogs on walks with us. He bites them and barks really loud if they get to far away. It's very frustrating because I want to walk all of my dogs at once 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack steps on my feet. All the Time. And he's Heavy. Rude dog.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Picking up his poop or rocks, *or *anything else that he knows he shouldnt have in his mouth and running off with it. I broke my ankle a few months back so I cant run and chase him very fast. Ive figured out he gets these things so I can chase him. If I want to pick up poop from the yard I have to hide the bag, gloves or not act interested in his poop. If he sees me he immediately runs that direction, grabs a piece and runs off with it, behind the tree, so I can chase him . Around and around the tree we go until I can grab his collar and wrestle it out of his mouth. Its so gross...ive thought about just letting him eat the darn thing.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Peppy(Malinois) wolfs her food down. Mals are bit prone to bloat so I have to talk to her while she's eating. She likes eye contact while I speak so it slows her down. I tried handfeeding but that just amped her up more during mealtime.

Banjo liked to counter-surf. He was sooooo sneaky about it I never was able to catch him in the act. Missing food was my only clue.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Fiona barks at any little thing that is different in her environment, like last week when the garbage truck dropped a TV dinner box. She barked her head off until we walked up to it and saw it was a box. She also ate her poop, but not since switching to a raw diet. She plays in her pool and the comes inside to dry herself off on my couch or bed. Brat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

These are hilarious! Great thread!

Liesl:
1. Starts turning prematurely toward the door when I put on her leash for walks.
2. Sits and stares at me with her nose 3 inches from my face when I have desert while watching tv.
3. Pushes and jostles me and my wife for room on the sidewalk when we all three walk together.

Otherwise, she's a sweetheart.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Being a serial butt sniffer/licker. Grosses me OUT.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sticking her nose straight up people's dresses
Getting excited and going to kiss my face but instead poking my eyeball with her big nose 
Every time she has something she knows she shouldn't have she looks at me as she runs away and makes a 30 minute game out of it 
When I lay on to ground and she grabs my pony tail and starts playing tug o war with it
The fact that her play bark is so high it feels like an icicle poking my brain and she likes to get right in my face and do it as I doze off on the couch  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Imthemomma (May 19, 2013)

Dookie steals shoes, eats furniture and tears up paper. Otherwise he's an amazing dog.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra: Walking in front of me and then stopping to see where I am - which makes me trip over her!

Stark: When he doesn't eat or it takes him a LONG time to eat!!!


----------



## Mrs. P (Jun 9, 2013)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zefra: Walking in front of me and then stopping to see where I am - which makes me trip over her!


Mine too, especially on the stairs! Ruby also inevitably steps on my toes or the back of my flip flops, which is just plain painful!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Zefra: Walking in front of me and then stopping to see where I am - which makes me trip over her!


OMG Ollie does that too! He constantly has to check in with me when walking or hiking which is good but also really annoying because if I don't watch where I'm going, I'll face plant onto him.

He also can't help himself from herding the cats(LOL) and my Chi mix, none of them appreciate it.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Lulu's worst habit is grabbing ANYTHING at her level then sneaking off to chew it! I guess I should be happy shes not counter surfing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Out and about I don't mind it... it's in the house that bugs me! ESPECIALLY my small hallways!!!! LOL


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

> _Walking in front of me and then stopping to see where I am - which makes me trip over her!_


Haha, Norah does that too! 
Red's worst habits are his need to lick everybody, which doesn't bother me, but some other people don't appreciate his kisses. By far his worst though is farting, usually just when we all settle down in the lounge, or when he enters the room!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Apache finds whatever she isnt allowed to have, a sock, a paper towel, a wrapper, and gets this glow in her eyes. She pounces on it and runs out the back door with her otherwise always up ears flopping around. Shes looking back and bouncing around, and im scared of her eating it so I chase her??? She is toying with me. 
Ill learn next time to not make a fun game of the dog running away with stuff, it was cuter when she was 15 lbs and the back door was closed in winter.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

volcano said:


> Apache finds whatever she isnt allowed to have, a sock, a paper towel, a wrapper, and gets this glow in her eyes. She pounces on it and runs out the back door with her otherwise always up ears flopping around. Shes looking back and bouncing around, and im scared of her eating it so I chase her??? She is toying with me.
> Ill learn next time to not make a fun game of the dog running away with stuff, it was cuter when she was 15 lbs and the back door was closed in winter.


Lol! I feel your pain. There were so many things ruby did as a little fluffy puppy that I didn't scold her for as much as I should have because it was just so cute. Now it's not so cute when I'm in the kitchen and she jumps up on the picnic table on my
Porch and sticks her head in the window to come in like she's one of my cats


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Riley's incessant desire to lick off any lotion I apply to my legs! 

Oh, and also, he will never let me win a staring contest  I can't tell you how many times I have looked up from the work I am doing to see him sitting there waiting for me to engage eye contact so that he can, through what I imagine he sees as the power of his sustained gaze, persuade me to go do something fun with him!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

LifeofRiley said:


> Riley's incessant desire to lick off any lotion I apply to my legs!


Haha! Berlin does that too. Lotion iz yummy 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Smokey doesn't have any the only thing that annoys me is if he wants attention and you don't give it. I know people say ignore and they will go away. Literally not Smokey he will stand a couple feet away and stare at you wagging his tail slow for hours and hours. I could be watching tv or reading talking on the phone not paying attention to him. He don't care he will still stare for hours.

Chiefs worst habit is his crazy licking of other dogs pee outside and licking of their privates drives me completely nuts.


----------



## Wissam (Jun 5, 2013)

Guys ... Is it normal that an 11 weeks shepherd gets tired after an hour of walking and jogging??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Whining. arghhhh


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Jumping through plate glass windows, due to someone who thought it was funny to play with a lazer pointer, any flashlight's light is now fair game, wonderful when you live in the country and frequently have the power go out... Oh and the other dog, pretty much gross slobber. She also only goes outside at certain times, so you want to go to bed at 10pm, you can't, her last run is at 11 - no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## Egypt Shepherd Guy (Jun 1, 2013)

We used to have a male dog who used to lick his penis until he would ejaculate, he also had a favourite toy plush frog that he would hump in front of everyone. In the end due it being washed so many times its eyes fell out and he fell apart but was soon replaced with a panda.

Being a man, I just let him do it as I thought disturbing him would be like a mum knocking on her teenagers bedroom door at a rather awkward moment.

Everyone else however was disgusted by it I simply shrugged.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just bought my first house and I enjoy keeping a manicured lawn and yard. Well Penny discovered her love to dig....


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Most of the above  Especially the lotion on the legs and rocks and eating poop (the Copophagia med works for that, btw)

Right now he is barking at me like a crazy thing because I'm at the computer and he wants my attention.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

There are so many too list. Let's see: putting her head on table and trying to get food on your plate; pawing and bark/whine at you for attention; getting into the trash; digging; and tooting then turning to look at her behind as if to say "did i do that?".
We are still working on all of this. Her head can use the table to lay her head down while standing.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Omg this thread is great!
Like someone else said - stepping on me, all the time. They have broken more cheap flip flops than I care to admit by walking directly behind me.
Stopping in front of me, very dangerous while rollerblading! Drives me insane!
The drooly shepherd lips annoy me the most I think. They just have to keep their lips wet, walk over while I am sitting on the couch and drag their lips across my lap - yuck! Either that or look me in the eye, water dripping off lips onto my lap, and belch in my face. Brat dogs hahaha.


----------



## Lalaland (Dec 19, 2012)

I don´t know what Maya sees in my mom.. but when she sees her I swear I see an evil smile and next thing i know she´s almost jumping on my mom´s head...


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Barks like you want a dog to if an intruder was in the house but it's at BUGS sometimes it could have been a cobweb. Say bug to him he will LOOK. I don't but he has a similar reaction to the word 🤣 Frankenstein 
Alert alert SPIDER! 
He is a pretty helpful dude lol


----------



## AE316 (Oct 24, 2017)

Rocks. My driveway and at work has rocks. She puked up 4 rocks at 3 months. Hasn't done it since due to snow. Plus we are working on leave it so I'll implement that at times as the snow is melting.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

9 year old thread but I'm surprised it wasn't longer at the beginning. 
Biggest issue I have is the dogs chasing each oher around a round garden in the middle of the yard and making a dirt track around it. Same thing for the bottom of the front stairs, grass gets destroyed. I'm just preparing for my annual tradition of raking, grass seeding, new dirt, rope it all off until it looks good a month late and try to make it survive through the dogs and the heat of Summer. Every ..... single .... year.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Minor issue only: Deja buries her poop so I am looking for suspicious changes in the mulch every day. I am too lazy to teaching her consistently "Where are the poops?"


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

Thena likes to constantly stick her nose and tongue in everyone's face. Everyone. If someone falls asleep on the couch, they will be awakened to Thena's tongue in their mouth. EWWWWWW! 

And this...


jafo220 said:


> Rocks! Loves rocks! Any rock any size form color not discriminate.


Rocks are a delicacy right up there with deer poop and dead roots. She is still a baby goat.  I see her in the yard eating a root right now...gotta go!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

BARKING!!!!!!

The Schipps are so very yappy, their hearing is absolutely incredible so they go off and Gus joins in. His bark makes the darn house shake.

As a young dog, he loved my daughters dirty underwear and anyones dirty socks. He was soooooo fast at swallowing them. Besides making me gag, I was terrified of blockages so I started returning my kids pooped out items. I’d hang them from their door knobs to bedrooms. Took 2 times before kids were no longer leaving items laying around. Gus grew out of that habit quickly.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Saphire said:


> BARKING!!!!!!
> 
> The Schipps are so very yappy, their hearing is absolutely incredible so they go off and Gus joins in. His bark makes the darn house shake.
> 
> As a young dog, he loved my daughters dirty underwear and anyones dirty socks. He was soooooo fast at swallowing them. Besides making me gag, I was terrified of blockages so I started returning my kids pooped out items. I’d hang them from their door knobs to bedrooms. Took 2 times before kids were no longer leaving items laying around. Gus grew out of that habit quickly.


Ha, ha, yes, let them deal with the consequences. That's how we raised them as well. And you don't have to get upset.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Beau watches Dixie like a hawk waiting for her to go pee when I let them out. As soon as she does, he runs over and licks the ground. Then he licks her and she LETS him. It’s so gross. I’ve given up on stopping it. 
Beau also destroys pinecones and sticks if you’re outside with him and not paying attention to him. He doesn’t do it if he’s out by himself and he doesn’t eat them, thankfully, but still a bad habit.


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

Saphire said:


> As a young dog, he loved my daughters dirty underwear and anyones dirty socks. He was soooooo fast at swallowing them.


Dixie used to LOVE dirty socks. She’d scoop up as many as she could and carry them proudly around the house. Never swallowed one that I could tell. To this day, when I come home she picks up random things off the floor to greet me with - slipper, cardboard box, cat scratcher…


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

Screaming when I get home, and he was left behind. When I picked him up at the vets, everyone was impressed by his screaming, and excitement to see me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Barking at the TV! Seriously. Not cute. A decade of this has worn out any entertainment value. I want to choke her out when she does it. She has fits of it. Whole days when she is non stop conversing with the TV.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Saphire said:


> BARKING!!!!!!
> 
> The Schipps are so very yappy, their hearing is absolutely incredible so they go off and Gus joins in. His bark makes the darn house shake.
> 
> As a young dog, he loved my daughters dirty underwear and anyones dirty socks. He was soooooo fast at swallowing them. Besides making me gag, I was terrified of blockages so I started returning my kids pooped out items. I’d hang them from their door knobs to bedrooms. Took 2 times before kids were no longer leaving items laying around. Gus grew out of that habit quickly.


I can just imagine the Schipps "INTRUDER INTRUDER ALERT: BRING IN THE MUSCLE!!!" And Gus runs over and let's em know he got their backs

Fern waits for me to wake up to go on the second walk of the day. If I don't wake up on time, she will gather my clothes onto the floor, put them in a pile and roll on top of them. She coats them in as much dog hair as possible and sleeps on it until I get up.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

THIS!!! Let me explain what you're seeing here. That's a 20x20" patio slab. I put it over top of a hole Eska had dug in the garden to keep her from digging. She dug underneath it, until it collapsed into the hole she dug, which is pretty close to 2 feet deep. The section of the garden she was digging in was right next to the back door, so the patio slabs in front of the door got covered with dirt (second picture). The hole is on the other side of the fence, so you can imagine just how much digging it took to get that much dirt through the fence!  

The soil where I live is very sandy, so it's great for digging!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Just one lol? Eating his own poop! He won’t touch it while we’re walking but if he goes in the yard and I’m not quick enough he gobbles it up.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Digging! I can’t figure out why Athena will be happily playing in the yard one minute, then out of nowhere she’ll have a deep hole dug. 

Any suggestions for a natural repellent?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Apoolutz said:


> Nikos almost 11 and I can honestly say he has never had any bad habits


Just saw this on the first page of the thread! What do you want to bet the poster has developed amnesia about the puppy years?? 🤣 

We do tend to forget how bad a puppy can be, and how many things they destroy/chew up!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

WNGD said:


> 9 year old thread but I'm surprised it wasn't longer at the beginning.
> Biggest issue I have is the dogs chasing each other around a round garden in the middle of the yard and making a dirt track around it. Same thing for the bottom of the front stairs, grass gets destroyed. I'm just preparing for my annual tradition of raking, grass seeding, new dirt, rope it all off until it looks good a month late and try to make it survive through the dogs and the heat of Summer. Every ..... single .... year.


WNGD, Ranger and Star used to do this to my rose garden when I lived in Aurora! Then I was wondering why my study (which was where they were crated/slept) was so very dusty! It took me awhile to figure out it was the dirt they were tracking in from their 'racetrack'!

Eventually, I installed an invisible fence, to keep Ranger from digging up the garden that was next to the fence which surrounded the property. I found a way to protect the rose garden with the invisible fence - bye, bye racetrack!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My dogs will all dig if I don't keep an eye on them. I think they smell grubs and moles underground and want to investigate further. That sneaky Misty will start a small hole then flop down on it to hide it when I look over at her,lol!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> We do tend to forget how bad a puppy can be, and how many things they destroy/chew up!


Actually my last 4 pups have not destroyed anything. Honestly true. Crating, tethering and supervising did that. But I have chewed up books, plastic cups from the past before my kids moved out and I was much more distracted. And no, my kids didn't do this 😉
Edit: Oops, I forgot a pillow dismantled and all feathers out....she was 6 years old and not a pup anymore. Does that free her from this?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunsilver said:


> WNGD, Ranger and Star used to do this to my rose garden when I lived in Aurora! Then I was wondering why my study (which was where they were crated/slept) was so very dusty! It took me awhile to figure out it was the dirt they were tracking in from their 'racetrack'!
> 
> Eventually, I installed an invisible fence, to keep Ranger from digging up the garden that was next to the fence which surrounded the property. I found a way to protect the rose garden with the invisible fence - bye, bye racetrack!


Oddly enough, I just put down my grass seed, new earth and rope it off yesterday, hoping for some rain today.

Rogan only ever chewed through one laptop cord, that's it that's all. And he's only two so I'm not forgetting anything ... or was it two cords


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

One day, I came across Ranger lying on the living room floor, looking like he'd passed out. He roused fairly quickly when I touched him, but it was unusual for him to be stretched out on his side like that.

A couple of days later, I found one of the living room lamps wasn't working because SOMEONE had bitten the cord!


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

Sunsilver said:


> One day, I came across Ranger lying on the living room floor, looking like he'd passed out. He roused fairly quickly when I touched him, but it was unusual for him to be stretched out on his side like that.
> 
> A couple of days later, I found one of the living room lamps wasn't working because SOMEONE had bitten the cord!


We were lucky, Ole's first power cable was on a low voltage charger for a handheld vacuum cleaner. He made a pretty distressing yelp and hasn't touched a cord since.


----------

